# beer/pop can mitt?



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

A friend saw a picture of a "beer mitt" and asked if I would be able to make them. Well, there are hand knit patterns for felted ones but I have never converted a pattern and I don't want a felted one! Has anyone ever seen a machine knit pattern for something like this?
This is driving me crazy (and that's a short trip right now!)
Betty


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Weegie said:


> This is driving me crazy (and that's a short trip right now!)
> Betty


Shall I take a screen shot Betty?

*grin*

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf13/PATTbeermitt.php

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupholder-mitten

Neither of these pattern are felted but they are hand knit patterns.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Azzara said:


> Shall I take a screen shot Betty?
> 
> *grin*
> 
> ...


The second pattern is what I want....now if I can figure out how to convert it........
Thanks E.
:thumbup:


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Weegie said:


> A friend saw a picture of a "beer mitt" and asked if I would be able to make them. Well, there are hand knit patterns for felted ones but I have never converted a pattern and I don't want a felted one! Has anyone ever seen a machine knit pattern for something like this?
> This is driving me crazy (and that's a short trip right now!)
> Betty


These are machine knitted.
http://fabienne.us/2011/12/22/mate-cosies-warm-hands-cold-mate/

http://cckittenknits.wordpress.com/2013/07/17/passap-wine-bottle-cover/


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

This one fits a 20 oz. water bottle and would work. I made one up this afternoon, on my Studio 840, and won't be adding the strap. I might make one with a detachable strap.

http://cckittenknits.wordpress.com/2014/07/14/passap-water-bottle-slings/


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Shall I take a screen shot Betty?
> 
> *grin*
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

etrnlife said:


> These are machine knitted.
> http://fabienne.us/2011/12/22/mate-cosies-warm-hands-cold-mate/
> 
> http://cckittenknits.wordpress.com/2013/07/17/passap-wine-bottle-cover/


The first one is the closest...thanks etrnlife!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is the picture of what I am looking for...


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Your photo looks like a tube sock with the toe sewed back onto close to the ribbing. That should be easy to make. 

Rita in Raleigh


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Just make an extra long hand without the thumb with any MK knitting pattern. Then stitch back to hand on the side.  Ann


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I think she is wondering how to knit the bottom into the mitt.

Most beer mitts I have seen have a cup holder bottom so the bottle or cup can't fall through.  The bottle actually sits on so you can't drop it.

I was at a craft show this weekend and saw one there where the mitt was knitted and sewn, as suggested and the cup bottom was crochet in after the mitt was sewn up.
They were selling like hot cakes too I might add.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Weegie said:


> Here is the picture of what I am looking for...


Imagine how popular they would be if they were done up in TEAM colours.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Interesting. I've never heard of/seen anything like these, but I can see why they might be popular for sports fans, or parents who go to their children's sporting events.

Now I can't stop thinking about how I would go about making one. I was trying to think up some sort of "goofy" gift for my son-in-law, and this is a good candidate. 

I think Azzara is right, they would really be popular, I think, in team colors. Could be a good item for a fund raiser for school teams, too!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Randie, if you come up with a pattern, let us know.  Ann


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I know they would be a big hit with the hockey parents just on my grandson's team. Hot chocolate in the bleachers gets cold too fast.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Your photo looks like a tube sock with the toe sewed back onto close to the ribbing. That should be easy to make.
> 
> Rita in Raleigh


Rita, your description is perfect! I have to work on this!! It shouldn't be too hard to figure out how to do the bottom...(hahaha) Or...with no bottom maybe a non-slip treatment like on the bottom of slippers would work...?? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

randiejg said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of/seen anything like these, but I can see why they might be popular for sports fans, or parents who go to their children's sporting events.
> 
> Now I can't stop thinking about how I would go about making one. I was trying to think up some sort of "goofy" gift for my son-in-law, and this is a good candidate.
> 
> I think Azzara is right, they would really be popular, I think, in team colors. Could be a good item for a fund raiser for school teams, too!


Yes, Randie...what a great idea for those you don't know what get! 
Even cold nights around a campfire at our campground...oh the ideas are coming like crazy! Now I really have to figure them out!!!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> Randie, if you come up with a pattern, let us know.  Ann


Oh yes, this might be a popular item around here!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I hand knit some for my brother with chunky yarn and in the hockey teams colors. Turned out great. The bottom on the ones I made were crocheted.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I like this idea for making these, the pattern doesn't have a bottom though. Kinda like an oven mitt. I'm seeing a lot of stretching in something like this causing lots of spilled drinks. Should the bottom have plastic canvas between two layers to avoid stretch there?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-warming-cup-cozy


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I will give it a try over the weekend if I can get to it! Bringing my brand new embroidery machine home tomorrow so knitting might be put on the back burner!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Just make an extra long hand without the thumb with any MK knitting pattern. Then stitch back to hand on the side.  Ann


This is how I will start out and then see if I can figure out the bottom...may have to stitch in a crocheted piece...


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

etrnlife said:


> I like this idea for making these, the pattern doesn't have a bottom though. Kinda like an oven mitt. I'm seeing a lot of stretching in something like this causing lots of spilled drinks. Should the bottom have plastic canvas between two layers to avoid stretch there?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-warming-cup-cozy


If you made it just 'slightly' larger then what would fit your hand, the stretch would be used when the can was put in and the slack would be gone. I would prefer to knit the bottom but crochet would stabilize it nicely and still have some give to fold up a bit when there is no can in the holder.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Azzara said:


> If you made it just 'slightly' larger then what would fit your hand, the stretch would be used when the can was put in and the slack would be gone. I would prefer to knit the bottom but crochet would stabilize it nicely and still have some give to fold up a bit when there is no can in the holder.


Crochet stretches out just as well, even doubled yarn isn't sturdy enough for my taste. I just saw this and thought those who wanted to make one might be able to use this as an idea.

I could never use one of these. I just wouldn't feel safe with slippery yarn on my hand between me and a hot cup of liquid. I have to put ties on my personal cold drink cozies to keep them from slipping on me.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Weegie said:


> Here is the picture of what I am looking for...


 Here ya go,... I made mine on the sk155... Hope this helps...
It was a mystery knit from last year...


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

lilfawn83 said:


> Here ya go,... I made mine on the sk155... Hope this helps... It was a mystery knit from last year...


I made a couple of these with the Yahoo group last winter and they turned out very well. The first one was boring cream because I wasn't sure what I was knitting but I used football team colors for the second one and hockey team colors for a third. They were a big hit.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

These mitt style holders look like a great money-maker in craft shows and festival booths. 

Also, easy to carry lots of stock in small space; easy display set up.


----------

